# Fit TV



## JunkaLunk (Mar 14, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you have it?  I do, and personally I looooove it.  I really dont have much to do during the day, being home schooled and all, so this  keeps me from getting bored (in a good way too) hahaha.  

My favorite is All star workouts and the yoga shows.  =]


----------



## TRES TEAL (Mar 14, 2006)

i dont have it , but i should! after my friend had her baby, she used it and got in shape so quickly , she refuses to tell ppl what her secret was,lol. from what ive seen, its definately good stuff.


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 20, 2006)

i have it but haven't really watched it. my boyfriend likes to turn it on in the morning while he's getting ready for work.


----------



## luminious (Mar 20, 2006)

that channel is free now, but i skip over it


----------



## Bexx (Apr 2, 2006)

what channel is it? Do we have it in BC??? Vancouver area?


----------

